# Summer Cut for Yeager



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy July 4th everyone!!:celebrate - firewor

No patriotic photoshoots for Yeager at the moment, but he did get his first haircut ever today   I had a very good experience with the groomer, which I located based on reviews on Yelp. I love the new puppy cut, since I can finally see both his eyes completely again hehe and the cut really brings out his beautiful curves  




























Yeager: I wuv this new lightness!





































Thanks for looking, and have a wonderful and safe holiday everyone!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeager looks adorable in his new puppy cut. Rocky's cut looks like Yeagers. I see you hiding!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh WOW!! I love his new haircut!! You really lucked out with such a great groomer!! Yeager is just the cutest little thing!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeager looks great! and adorable too! :wub: Happy 4th!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I could faint at how cute he is and he looks like a complete love bug with lots of playfullness. He put the A in adorable!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG adorable!!! What a doll.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeager looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!! Yes, so nice to see those beautiful eyes more vividly! What a doll!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am in LOVE........he is a dollbaby!!!! His haircut is just GREAT!!!:chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Love his new cut! He's adorable. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww he looks very stylish with his new 'do!!! Very cute...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeager looks fantastic! I love his puppy cut!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He looks so handsome!!!! I love the one of him on his back legs looking so happy!!! I pinched one pic for the puppycuts thread


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks really great :thumbsup: great that you found a groomer you like first time  They seem to really prance happily after a groom don't they?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great cut for your cutiepie,he looks superadorable.:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's an excellent puppy/summer cut! Cute pics!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeager was cute before but oh boy can he work a haircut! You have such a beautiful little boy and it looks like he's full of character. Thanks for sharing


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! The groomer did a wonderful job. You can see the precision cut in this picture! He really looks fabulous in his new do!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah, love Yeagers haircut:wub: he's adorable, I especially adore the last picture. Happy 4th to you


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the supportive comments everyone, and I hope your day is all going well ! It's super hot under the sun over here :smheat:, but I feel that this temperature adds to the festive occasion :chili:




Rocky's Mom said:


> Yeager looks adorable in his new puppy cut. Rocky's cut looks like Yeagers. I see you hiding!


Yes, I saw Rocky's pictures earlier, I love his cut too! And, that's actually my bf holding him in the last picture 



iheartbisou said:


> oh WOW!! I love his new haircut!! You really lucked out with such a great groomer!! Yeager is just the cutest little thing!!


I felt like I lucked out with the wonderful lady too, Yeager even got attached to her by the end of his stay hahaha, when in doubt, check Yelp. 



maltlovereileen said:


> He looks so handsome!!!! I love the one of him on his back legs looking so happy!!! I pinched one pic for the puppycuts thread


I love that picture too, looks like he's dancing with joy  Thanks for putting the picture in that thread for me!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

WOAHHHH ... B E S T puppycut ever! Cutest Cutest cutest!

Yeager looks great!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeager is adorable!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such a great haircut!!
he is such a doll!!:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeager is an absolute doll baby!! That last pic is wonderful :wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

O my gosh, has Yeager ever got a darling cut. I thought he was adorable in the first picture, but the after is just wonderful on him.. I wish I could find a really good groomer here is the Orlando/ Lake Mary area of Florida.. My Bichons always look like poodles and my Malts always have skinny cuts on the legs.. Not cute.. :-( You are so lucky to have found a great groomer!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow did your groomer ever do a GREAT job! I LOVE that cut on him!! He was super adorable before, but WOWZA is he fantabulous after!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He looks great!!! Your groomer is awsome!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

awww this is super cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeager looks adorable! I love his new cut.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sarah - I just saw this. OMG is Yeager adorable in that new cut. He almost looks like a little toy. So fluffy and perfect. I just love the cut and it makes a handsome boy look even more so. You must be thrilled. :chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Jayne said:


> O my gosh, has Yeager ever got a darling cut. I thought he was adorable in the first picture, but the after is just wonderful on him.. I wish I could find a really good groomer here is the Orlando/ Lake Mary area of Florida.. My Bichons always look like poodles and my Malts always have skinny cuts on the legs.. Not cute.. :-( You are so lucky to have found a great groomer!!!


Aw..You should be able to tell your groomer how much hair to keep on their legs, I know some people like very thin hair on legs because it's very refreshing, but I specifically told my groomer to not cut the legs too thin. Bringing a sample picture would also help lots!



Snowbody said:


> Sarah - I just saw this. OMG is Yeager adorable in that new cut. He almost looks like a little toy. So fluffy and perfect. I just love the cut and it makes a handsome boy look even more so. You must be thrilled. :chili:


I feel so happy every time now that I can see both of his dark round eyes so clearly


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I love his summer cut. He is so cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! he looks soo adorable !!! he was gorgeous before now he looks like a model!!! too too cute, omg i so want to take a pic of him to the groomer!!! i love it !!!!!!!!


----------

